# My new Cruze Diesel



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Haven't picked it up yet, but here is my new Cruze diesel. Went and signed all the paperwork for it today.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

congrats


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

She's a beaut!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice car . Your going to love the power and fuel economy . Congrats!


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats, great choice!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Can't go wrong with RED! Congratulations!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to CT! Congrats on your new CTD!


----------



## RedHot14Diesel (Jan 17, 2014)

Congrats! I've had mine for a month now (3 wks in possession).... So far so good! Enjoy....


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow, another CTD owner...I'm sure you're going to enjoy it...congrats.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, you get it yet?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Congratulations on the new Diesel. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Still haven't picked it up yet. Unfortunately I had the deal finalized and then left on holidays for a couple of weeks. Hopefully getting to pick it up this Saturday.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

You made a great choice!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Cruze2.0TD,

Congratulations on your new Cruze! Red is such a great color! Please let us know if you have any questions about warranty, dealership locations, features, build sheet, or anything else Cruze related! We are just a private message away! 

Happy Cruzing,

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey Cruze2.0TD,
> 
> Congratulations on your new Cruze! Red is such a great color! Please let us know if you have any questions about warranty, dealership locations, features, build sheet, or anything else Cruze related! We are just a private message away!
> 
> ...


Thank-you! It is great to see that there is someone from Chevrolet Customer Care to contact on the forum.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Picked up the Cruze yesterday.  I think I was driving it almost all day yesterday haha. It now has about 360 km's on it. I just didn't want to get out of it. I was also pretty impressed with how well it started today. -33*C. I had it plugged in and made sure to let the glow plugs heat up multiple times (not sure if it makes any difference on a Cruze, but I know on old diesels you'd let the wait to start light go out like 5 times in cold weather and then start). It cranked and sputtered and fired. I think it started better than my dad's Infiniti G37 did. haha


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Did it knock and shake violently like the old 6.0 ford power strokes?


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

money_man said:


> Did it knock and shake violently like the old 6.0 ford power strokes?


Nope not at all, haha.  The colder it is, the more obvious it is that it is a diesel though. It smells a bit more like diesel and sounds a little more like a diesel.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

You must be loving your car as much as me. I picked it up with 20km on it and it now has 460km and I'm at 3/8th of a tank. How's your mpg going?


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

money_man said:


> You must be loving your car as much as me. I picked it up with 20km on it and it now has 460km and I'm at 3/8th of a tank. How's your mpg going?


Haven't really noticed yet. I topped it off today though so that on the next tank I can calculate it out. It has been really really cold the last two days so I'm guessing the fuel economy has not been great. It was like -30*C today and yesterday.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I pretty much haven't stopped driving mine since I got it lol


----------

